# New tamper from Joey (and some other pictures...)



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Thought I'd share my new tamper - thanks to @joey24dirt for selling (I'm amazed he could let it go!)

Joey's pictures are much better on the below thread, but thought I'd try to take a few others anyway, including one with the full set up.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47623-Recycled-resin-skateboard-tamper

Genuinely couldn't be happier with this, it's better in person than in photos for sure, kind of like splinters of broken skateboard in glass...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very Niche ha


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd share my new tamper - thanks to @joey24dirt for selling (I'm amazed he could let it go!)
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jaffro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd share my new tamper - thanks to @joey24dirt for selling (I'm amazed he could let it go!)
> 
> ...


All you need now is the bits to get the niche to match.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> All you need now is the bits to get the miche to match.


I'm working on it 

Tamper looks at home there, glad it's gone to a caring home. Like I said I was reluctant to let this one go


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks guys! Really glad everyone likes it, I think it's stunning







I'll see if I can get some better pictures with my proper camera sometime rather than my phone. Just couldn't get a photo that did it any justice!



joey24dirt said:


> I'm working on it
> 
> Tamper looks at home there, glad it's gone to a caring home. Like I said I was reluctant to let this one go


Don't work too hard on that Joey, I'm trying to save for a new machine and don't think I could resist a cheeky niche upgrade!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Thanks guys! Really glad everyone likes it, I think it's stunning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First set will be complete in the next couple of weeks


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks great. Still no need to quote reply with all the pics though. We know what the post is about.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sean said:


> Looks great. Still no need to quote reply with all the pics though. We know what the post is about.


But the pics look so nice.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd share my new tamper - thanks to @joey24dirt for selling (I'm amazed he could let it go!)
> 
> ...


It's a stunner!!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> But the pics look so nice.


I know... Still can't get over it! I'll post some better pictures soon











MildredM said:


> It's a stunner!!


Thanks M, although I'm more jealous of all your gear!


----------

